# I classici della letteratura per ragazzi



## Old Giusy (28 Maggio 2009)

Ho letto insieme ai miei ragazzi alcuni grandi classici della letteratura per ragazzi.
Tengo molto a queste letture, soprattutto perchè spesso le antologie riportano brani improponibili di autori sconosciuti.
Ora vorrei far vedere loro qualche film tratto da questi classici: cosa mi consigliate?
Io pensavo a "Willy Wonka e la fabbrica di cioccolato", "Il Signore degli anelli" gliel'ho già fatto vedere (sono rimasti incantati), cos'altro potrebbe piacere?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho letto insieme ai miei ragazzi alcuni grandi classici della letteratura per ragazzi.
> Tengo molto a queste letture, soprattutto perchè spesso le antologie riportano brani improponibili di autori sconosciuti.
> Ora vorrei far vedere loro qualche film tratto da questi classici: cosa mi consigliate?
> Io pensavo a "Willy Wonka e la fabbrica di cioccolato", "Il Signore degli anelli" gliel'ho già fatto vedere (sono rimasti incantati), cos'altro potrebbe piacere?


le mille e una notte?


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> le mille e una notte?


C'è il film? Non l'ho mai visto...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

i ragazzi della via pal
Il richiamo della foresta


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2009)

Piccole donne.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

*
*


Le avventure di Huckleberry Finn


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2009)

Pollyhanna.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Maggio 2009)

EMILLLL!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2009)

il piccolo principe


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pollyhanna.


vero!! bellissimo libro e film! molto istruttivo nella sua semplicità!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> C'è il film? Non l'ho mai visto...


c'è il film. è del '43 ma non so se è facile da trovare.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Piccole donne.





Verena67 ha detto:


> Pollyhanna.


Forse i maschietti si annoiano un pò....


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Maggio 2009)

la storia infinita.
bellissimo il libro di ende e stupendo il film.


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la storia infinita.
> bellissimo il libro di ende e stupendo il film.


Vero!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ti consiglio caldamente i libri di David Gemmel e di De Mara Silvana
Fantasy romanzati storici che mi hanno colpita molto per la ricchezza dei valori che trasmettono (sono per ragazzi ma io li divoro!!)


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Giusy ti consiglio caldamente i libri di David Gemmel e di De Mara Silvana
> Fantasy romanzati storici che mi hanno colpita molto per la ricchezza dei valori che trasmettono (sono per ragazzi ma io li divoro!!)


Wow! E' il mio genere preferito! Li leggerò, grazie!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Wow! E' il mio genere preferito! Li leggerò, grazie!



ti consiglio:
[SIZE=-2]Zoom della copertina[/SIZE] TitoloL' ultimo orco Autore*De Mari Silvana*Prezzo €         18,60
Prezzi in altre valute

	
	
		
		
	


	



*Dati*2005, 717 p., rilegato *Editore**Salani* 
Normalmente disponibile per la spedizione  in *1 giorno lavorativo*





  Questo prodotto dà diritto a *19*  (solo per acquisti con carta di credito).
Per saperne di più, clicca qui.  
*In sintesi*Anche in questo libro incontriamo Yorsh, l'ultimo elfo, oramai adulto. Ma il vero protagonista di questo libro è Rankstrail, soldato di ventura che combatte una guerra contro gli orchi. Mentre Yorsh è un eroe per destino, per Rankstrail è diverso: non è un predestinato, deve trovare la sua via attraverso le scelte, anche sbagliando. E sarà l'amore ad aiutarlo a prendere le decisioni giuste. Lo schema classico prevede che l'eroe liberi la fanciulla dall'orco. Ma chi è veramente l'orco: chi è nato orco, o chi ha scelto di esserlo? Silvana De Mari mette il tema del libero arbitrio al centro di questo racconto pieno di avventura, di battaglie fantastiche, ma anche di tenerezza.


*David Gemmel e la saga fantasy ispirata all'Iliade*

         pubblicato: mercoledì 26 novembre 2008 da sara in: fantasy





Qualche idea su libri da leggere (o regalare) se amate il fantasy o appunto avete amici appassionati del genere. La prima è quella di leggere la saga dell’inglese David Gemmel ispirata all’Iliade: è appena uscito “La caduta dei re” (Piemme), l’ultimo capitolo della trilogia di “Il signore di Troia” e “L’ombra di Troia”.
 Si tratta fra l’altro di un ottimo testo per far amare i poemi omerici ai vostri figli svogliati o che vi accusano di averli costretti a fare il liceo classico.
Altri libri suggeriti da FantasyMagazine e ispirati all’Iliade sono “La torcia” di Marion Zimmer Bradley o “Ilium” di Dan Simmons.
 Via | Fantasymagazine


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> Le avventure di Huckleberry Finn


Credo che quello da te citato sia uno dei più *GRANDI* libri che io abbia mai letto. L'ho letto tardi, a più di vent'anni. L'ho riletto un paio di anni fa. e la seconda volta ridevo molto più della prima. Twain è immenso e Huck Finn il suo capolavoro. Anche T. Sawyer non è male ma questo è strepitoso. davvero


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Giusy ha detto:


> Ho letto insieme ai miei ragazzi alcuni grandi classici della letteratura per ragazzi.
> Tengo molto a queste letture, soprattutto perchè spesso le antologie riportano brani improponibili di autori sconosciuti.
> Ora vorrei far vedere loro qualche film tratto da questi classici: cosa mi consigliate?
> Io pensavo a "Willy Wonka e la fabbrica di cioccolato", "Il Signore degli anelli" gliel'ho già fatto vedere (sono rimasti incantati), cos'altro potrebbe piacere?


Bellissimo thread che spero sia aggiornato con frequenza per esigenze contingenti


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho letto insieme ai miei ragazzi alcuni grandi classici della letteratura per ragazzi.
> Tengo molto a queste letture, soprattutto perchè spesso le antologie riportano brani improponibili di autori sconosciuti.
> Ora vorrei far vedere loro qualche film tratto da questi classici: cosa mi consigliate?
> Io pensavo a "Willy Wonka e la fabbrica di cioccolato", "Il Signore degli anelli" gliel'ho già fatto vedere (sono rimasti incantati), cos'altro potrebbe piacere?


"Il signore delle mosche". Il libro era bellissimo...so che esiste anche la versione cinematografica ma non l'ho mai visto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*......*



Asudem ha detto:


> i ragazzi della via pal
> Il richiamo della foresta


yes.
E valga per London quanto detto per Sawyer.  Ha scritto cose egregie. Egregie veramente. E crude da morire ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*.....*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Piccole donne.


Vero. per le femminucce, un evergreen ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Minerva ha detto:


> il piccolo principe


Si, assolutamente.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



Anna A ha detto:


> la storia infinita.
> bellissimo il libro di ende e stupendo il film.


Lo sai che mi hai dato un'ottima idea Anna? Avevo dimenticato che esiste il film. Potrei recuperarlo in dvd


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



Ranatan ha detto:


> "Il signore delle mosche". Il libro era bellissimo...so che esiste anche la versione cinematografica ma non l'ho mami visto


Ciao.
Accomodati pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_signore_delle_mosche_(film_1963)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_signore_delle_mosche_(film_1990)

PS Aggiungo che però è un libro "tosto"


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2009)

"L'isola di Arturo"  della Morante.
Il film è un pò vecchiotto però (anni 60)


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Accomodati pure
> 
> 
> ...


Tosto ma bellissimo.
Ricordo che mi era piaciuto da morire...mi sognavo i personaggi anche di notte. Non l'ho mai più riletto...però adesso mi è venuta voglia di riprenderlo


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Accomodati pure
> 
> 
> ...


Stavo per fare lo stesso commento.

E' uno dei miei libri preferiti


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*.......*

Se tra i classici inserissi Favole al telefono e Filastrocche in cielo e in terra di Rodari vi offenderestie?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*......*



Ranatan ha detto:


> "L'isola di Arturo"  della Morante.
> Il film è un pò vecchiotto però (anni 60)


E un classico della letteratura in genere, oserei dire


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lo sai che mi hai dato un'ottima idea Anna? Avevo dimenticato che esiste il film. Potrei recuperarlo in dvd


la scena in cui atreyu vola con il cane sulla città.... è uno dei momenti di gioia più vera che ho sentito dentro. avrei voluto essere con loro.

e la colonna sonora? ma quanto bella è?
the neverending story 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khTntOxX-k


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la scena in cui atreyu vola con il cane sulla città.... è uno dei momenti di gioia più vera che ho sentito dentro. avrei voluto essere con loro.
> 
> e la colonna sonora? ma quanto bella è?
> the neverending story
> ...


E' uno dei miei film preferiti...non so quante volte l'ho rivisto!
E la scena con la pantera? E con la tartaruga gigante? 
Confesso di aver visto prima il film e poi letto il libro...ma il film mi è rimasto molto più nel cuore


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

London è fondamentale per un bambino.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' uno dei miei film preferiti...non so quante volte l'ho rivisto!
> E la scena con la pantera? E con la tartaruga gigante?
> Confesso di aver visto prima il film e poi letto il libro...ma il film mi è rimasto molto più nel cuore


io lo conosco a memoria... per me quel film è straordinario.. metterei il libro di ende come libro di testo di letteratura e il film lo farei vedere a tutti.

anche la scena del cavallo nella palude è una cosa che.............


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2009)

Io divoravo Verne


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io divoravo Verne



a me piaceva un botto salgari!ero cotta del corsaro nero


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io divoravo Verne


Verne 10 e lode.
ma te lo ricordi 20 mila leghe di Disney con Douglas e Mason? Strepitoso !


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> a me piaceva un botto salgari!ero cotta del corsaro nero


Salgari pure 10 e lode. ma te lo ricordi il mitico sceneggiato ora in DVD che anche i bambini di oggi trovano bellissimo? Eccezionale


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Verne 10 e lode.
> ma te lo ricordi 20 mila leghe di Disney con Douglas e Mason? Strepitoso !



Si. Devo dire che l'ho riletto da poco... ci sono un fracco di messaggi subliminali


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io divoravo Verne


che sogni con Verne... 10.000 leghe sotto i mari. mi sembrava di vedere tutto quello che scriveva. ..


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Si. Devo dire che l'ho riletto da poco... ci sono un fracco di messaggi subliminali


beh sai le sue "premonizioni" restano un mistero ....


----------



## Old reale (28 Maggio 2009)

tutta la serie televisiva di "Pinocchio" di Comencini...ca va sans dire...
almno li tieni in suspance per parecchi giorni...tipo soap opera...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tutta la serie televisiva di "Pinocchio" di Comencini...ca va sans dire...
> almno li tieni in suspance per parecchi giorni...tipo soap opera...


se ca va sans dire cazzo lo dici a fare?


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2009)

Alice nel paese delle meraviglie? Che trip assurdo...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alice nel paese delle meraviglie? Che trip assurdo...


infatti per me è stato scritto sotto l' effetto di lsd


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2009)

Ma anche Il mago di Oz volendo... film incluso... certo che Dorotea alla fine e' veramente maleducata, saluta tutti ma soprattutto lo spaventapasseri... al posto dell'uomo di latta e del leone ci sarei rimasta di merda


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti per me è stato scritto sotto l' effetto di lsd


Mi sa che l'lsd non c'era ancora... pero' l'oppio c'era ed era parecchio in voga


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che l'lsd non c'era ancora... pero' l'oppio c'era ed era parecchio in voga


C'erano anche i mushrooms. Nel thè .....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> C'erano anche i mushrooms. Nel thè .....



Ma anche l'assenzio...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche Il mago di Oz volendo... film incluso... certo che Dorotea alla fine e' veramente maleducata, saluta tutti ma soprattutto lo spaventapasseri... al posto dell'uomo di latta e del leone ci sarei rimasta di merda


Ti assicuro che il vecchio film con  la Grland è ancora in grado di inchiodare dei ragazzini alla poltrona


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*.....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche l'assenzio...


ma soprattutto il re degli sballi. Quello che non tramonterà mai.
Mr ALCOL


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*..........*



reale ha detto:


> tutta la serie televisiva di "Pinocchio" di Comencini...ca va sans dire...
> almno li tieni in suspance per parecchi giorni...tipo soap opera...


Quoto. Si !


----------



## Lettrice (28 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che il vecchio film con  la Grland è ancora in grado di inchiodare dei ragazzini alla poltrona



Quello e' il migliore.

Ammetto di aver visto anche il musical


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quello e' il migliore.
> 
> Ammetto di aver visto anche il musical


il mago di oz è veramente una metafora della vita ben fatta. ottimo da far vedere ai ragazzini


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche Il mago di Oz volendo... film incluso... certo che Dorotea alla fine e' veramente maleducata, saluta tutti ma soprattutto lo spaventapasseri... al posto dell'uomo di latta e del leone ci sarei rimasta di merda


balle spaziali lo hai visto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















che capolavoro di film..


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Maggio 2009)

*odissea*

è il più bello dei belli dei libri.
Omero è immenso... ogni singolo episodio è una storia nella storia e ogni parola è visibile.
è il capolavoro dei capolavori di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Old reale (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ca va sans dire cazzo lo dici a fare?


 perchè è un capolavoro letterario e un capolavoro cinetelevisivo, allacciascarpatrice....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè è un capolavoro letterario e un capolavoro cinetelevisivo, allacciascarpatrice....


scusa non ho capito..
puoi ripetere?

zzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Old reale (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa non ho capito..
> puoi ripetere?
> 
> zzzzzzzzz
> ...


sei solo rabbiosa perchè ti ricorda il fatto che alla recita delle elementari al posto di farti recitare la parte ella fata turcina ti hanno fatto recitare mastro ciliegia...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sei solo rabbiosa perchè ti ricorda il fatto che alla recita delle elementari al posto di farti recitare la parte ella fata turcina ti hanno fatto recitare mastro ciliegia...



si ma il mio fidanzatino faceva il naso di pinocchio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Maggio 2009)

i pirati della malesia
la capanna dello zio tom
le tigri di mompracem
cime tempestose


----------



## Old reale (28 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma il mio fidanzatino faceva il naso di pinocchio


 avresti dovuto farlo tu....ma forse c'era qualcuno che le sparava piu' grosse....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Maggio 2009)

robinson crusoè
zanna bianca


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Maggio 2009)

pattini d'argento


----------



## Old Vulvia (28 Maggio 2009)

"L'isola del tesoro" di Stevenson, non so se abbiano fatto un film tratto da questo libro ma potresti fare un collegamento con "Pirati dei Caraibi".


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Maggio 2009)

Mi avete dato un sacco di belle idee!
Il problema ora è: quale scegliere?

Sicuramente "La storia infinita" e "Viaggio verso il centro della Terra", quello più recente. Anche "L'isola del tesoro" non è male... vabè io glieli farei vedere tutti!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*...........*



Vulvia ha detto:


> "L'isola del tesoro" di Stevenson, non so se abbiano fatto un film tratto da questo libro ma potresti fare un collegamento con "Pirati dei Caraibi".


Long John Silver è il fascino dell'ambiguità, la seduzione del male che alla fine non è facile separare nettamente dal bene. E viceversa. Del resto Stevenson è sempre stato affascinato dal doppleganger "negativo". Chi di noi non è un po' Jekyll & Hyde?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Maggio 2009)

*.......*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pattini d'argento


Ne ignoravo l'esistenza, seriamente. Cosa è?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (28 Maggio 2009)

L'isola misteriosa di Verne, libro e film  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gli argonauti,  film anni 60 credo.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Maggio 2009)

Tre uomini in barca Giusina... c'e' anche il film.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ne ignoravo l'esistenza, seriamente. Cosa è?


 due bimbi poveri di un paesino dell'Olanda sperano di vincere una gara di pattinaggio organizzata da una ricca signora del paese per pagare col premio (dei pattini d'argento) l'operazione col padre che da anni non sta bene.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2009)

non so se ci sia il libro ma siluri neri per bianchi sederi direi che è istruttivo


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Maggio 2009)

*storia*

Attila!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Flq89wrrjw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8PtxJDsCAE&feature=related


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so se ci sia il libro ma siluri neri per bianchi sederi direi che è istruttivo


Starebbe attaccati alla tv!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Domani guarderanno "La storia infinita".


----------

